# Your thoughts on Dubai schools please?



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Hi,

Further to my thread yesterday on my family and I possibly relocating from London to Dubai, I would like to hear specific thoughts on international schooling. We have 3 children; boys 5, and 8 and a 16 yr-old girl who would all need to be placed.

*1.* From other threads and feedback, along with checking out BSME site, it seems that we'd be looking in the region of Dhs 120,000 per year for their schooling. Does this sound accurate?

*2.* Is it common for employers to foot this cost or should I plan on this coming out of whatever salary is offered?

*3.* For September entry, what is the deadline for applying for places?

*4.* Are all intl. schools in Dubai much of a muchness or are some notably better or worse than others?

Thanks for any guidance you'all can offer, Jez


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You need GA for an answer to that question, as I know nothing about schools, apart from that they are expensive. She'll be along at some point I'm sure.


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba. I'm happy to hear from anyone who has thoughts on these points and especially Geordie who, like you, seems well versed in many aspects of expat life in Dubai. Cheers, Jez


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Jez said:


> Hi,
> 
> Further to my thread yesterday on my family and I possibly relocating from London to Dubai, I would like to hear specific thoughts on international schooling. We have 3 children; boys 5, and 8 and a 16 yr-old girl who would all need to be placed.
> 
> ...


120,000 sounds about right. Cost will vary based on the year of each student and the school. Employers absolutely must foot this bill or provide an allowance towards education. 40,000 per kids seems to be the average up to 120,000. I'm sure there are some employers who offer more and most definitely some who offer less. If you're hoping to get your kids into a school following English national curriculum or IB then this is about right. The schools vary from one to another. Be cautious of those which use "British" or "American" in the title. Sometimes it's just another word in the school's name. "International" is also a word that gets thrown around-not necessarily indicative of the quality or the diversity (or lack thereof). 


This forum can be quite helpful for someone sorting out education in Dubai.


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

I meant to say that some employers cap the amount of money for the education allowance. I know my potential employers will cap it at 120,00 dirhams.


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

Schooling, an emotive subject to say the least. Loads of good schools but getting a place is the issue. For your eldest look at Dubai College (quite tricky to get into but if she is an over achiever she may well be lucky), I think that is about 47,000 per term?? check their site. Then Jumeirah College and the English College. The younger two - Dubai British School, Jumeirah Primary School, The Wellington International School, English College Primary, and my personal favourite - the Regent International School.


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

Cairogal/Geordie – thank you both for the valuable insights and tips. I'll keep you posted (or come back with more naive questions) and will check out all the schools you list. We already had our eyes on the Jumeirah schools as well as The English College. As you say, space will be the issue in the end.

Many thanks! Jez


----------



## winky (Jan 25, 2008)

it is also not uncommon to have siblings in different schools, so dont feel bad if that happens. i would start looking now and apply in as many as you can, you will lose some money most likely, but much better to have a space. i know our school has already asked if students are returning next year, so now would be a good time to get your names down. good luck!


----------



## cairogal (Aug 11, 2007)

Does it have to be English curriculum?


----------



## Jez (Mar 11, 2008)

No, not necessarily, though an American curriculum would come 3rd after British and then International. The kids are now used to the British curriculum, though my 16 yr-old daughter started out in the US as we lived there until she almost 9, then went to Brazil for 3 or 4 years and most recently England where she's about to take her GCSE's. I guess we're open for the most part. Jez


----------

